# Tiger striped cockroaches.



## Hamish198 (Apr 20, 2010)

Hi guys, I'm getting back into breeding cockroaches after a wee absence. 
Partly for feeding my Bosc and partly because I really quite like the wee guys :lol2:

I bred Dubia and Discoid in the past and fancied something different and I was just wondering if anyone has kept or keeps *Javanica Hissing Cockroach ( Elliptorhina javanica )* and *Tiger Striped Madagascan Hissing Cockroach ( Princisia vanwaerebeki ) * as I was wondering which ones grow and breed faster ? There's a wee bit of info on the web but I wanted to see if anyone here has any first hand experience :2thumb:

Many thanks,

Hamish.


----------



## ZOO CENTRE (Apr 1, 2010)

Hamish198 said:


> Hi guys, I'm getting back into breeding cockroaches after a wee absence.
> Partly for feeding my Bosc and partly because I really quite like the wee guys :lol2:
> 
> I bred Dubia and Discoid in the past and fancied something different and I was just wondering if anyone has kept or keeps *Javanica Hissing Cockroach ( Elliptorhina javanica )* and *Tiger Striped Madagascan Hissing Cockroach ( Princisia vanwaerebeki ) * as I was wondering which ones grow and breed faster ? There's a wee bit of info on the web but I wanted to see if anyone here has any first hand experience :2thumb:
> ...


The Elliptorhina javanica is faster but they are smaller.
Faster than Tiger Stripped Madagascan Cockroach (Princisia vanwaerebeki) is Gromphadorhina portentosa or normal Princisia vanwaerebeki.

If you need the fastest breeder as feeding for Bosc monitors than it is Blaberus boliviensis!:2thumb:

BTW:If you want them than contact me- I have many of them :lol2:


----------



## Hamish198 (Apr 20, 2010)

ZOO CENTRE said:


> The Elliptorhina javanica is faster but they are smaller.
> Faster than Tiger Stripped Madagascan Cockroach (Princisia vanwaerebeki) is Gromphadorhina portentosa or normal Princisia vanwaerebeki.
> 
> If you need the fastest breeder as feeding for Bosc monitors than it is Blaberus boliviensis!:2thumb:
> ...



Hello Man, 

I bought a 9 pairs of tiger striped off you a couple of weeks ago....I'm James from Worthing :lol2:

I would love the Javanica, they're a very very attractive roach, and the Boliviensis look quite nice too...but I just got some Discoid cheaply and I'm all out of money at the moment.
I will look you up in the future though and thank you for replying :2thumb: 

James.


----------



## marijan2 (Mar 2, 2013)

I have javanicas and they breed very very fast, and have great ooth realisation (~90+%), just keep them warm, humid and fed and you shouldn't have any problems. I had 3 breeding pairs in beginning and 4 months later i'm sitting on 200 babies


----------



## Hamish198 (Apr 20, 2010)

marijan2 said:


> I have javanicas and they breed very very fast, and have great ooth realisation (~90+%), just keep them warm, humid and fed and you shouldn't have any problems. I had 3 breeding pairs in beginning and 4 months later i'm sitting on 200 babies




Thanks for the post, That's not a bad rate...I think I'll get some as soon as I have some cash. How long does it take to get from a baby to a breedable size ?

James.


----------



## marijan2 (Mar 2, 2013)

Hamish198 said:


> Thanks for the post, That's not a bad rate...I think I'll get some as soon as I have some cash. How long does it take to get from a baby to a breedable size ?
> 
> James.


they are ready to mate when they get to 4cm mark, males need to be slightly larger. they are not the fastest growers though, but still faster than hissers, let's say 4-5 months to get to breedable size


----------



## Hamish198 (Apr 20, 2010)

marijan2 said:


> they are ready to mate when they get to 4cm mark, males need to be slightly larger. they are not the fastest growers though, but still faster than hissers, let's say 4-5 months to get to breedable size



Brilliant, thanks for all of that :2thumb:

That's all really handy to know.

James.


----------

